# How to Search on SoapMakingForum like a Pro



## Nevada (May 13, 2013)

click on this link for searchasite.net 

Type in your search term in the "Query" box

Put "http://www.soapmakingforum.com" in "search in" box

click search within

for example: search for Sweet Orange and Patchouli


----------

